# Mk2 TTS buying guide?



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

Evening folks, until about a year ago I was a regular on here as I owned a mk1 225 Quattro TT, I decided I needed a change after 5 years ownership and bought a 2010 Scirocco 2.0 TSI (210bhp, heated leather, nav, Bluetooth, dynaudio stereo, mag ride). Long story short I'm missing the Quattro.

I've booked a viewing tomorrow afternoon of a 2008 TTS on 49K miles, it's up for £12k at a franchised dealers, i'd be trading the Scirocco.

Anything particular I need to look out for? I believe these earlier 2.0T engines have cambelts so will be looking for evidence that's been done due to age, any other common issues?

Couldn't find a buying guide in the knowledge base or search so apologies if it's been covered a million times before.

Thanks, Rory


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

rory182 said:


> Evening folks, until about a year ago I was a regular on here as I owned a mk1 225 Quattro TT, I decided I needed a change after 5 years ownership and bought a 2010 Scirocco 2.0 TSI (210bhp, heated leather, nav, Bluetooth, dynaudio stereo, mag ride). Long story short I'm missing the Quattro.
> 
> I've booked a viewing tomorrow afternoon of a 2008 TTS on 49K miles, it's up for £12k at a franchised dealers, i'd be trading the Scirocco.
> 
> ...


The belt should've been done by now. Check the servicing stamps ... is it S Tronic? S Tronic oil should've been done by now.


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

Roller Skate said:


> rory182 said:
> 
> 
> > Evening folks, until about a year ago I was a regular on here as I owned a mk1 225 Quattro TT, I decided I needed a change after 5 years ownership and bought a 2010 Scirocco 2.0 TSI (210bhp, heated leather, nav, Bluetooth, dynaudio stereo, mag ride). Long story short I'm missing the Quattro.
> ...


Thanks, what is the belt interval out of curiosity?

It's manual, I'd be expecting haldex fluid to have been done brake fluid too but is there anything mk2 TTs are prone to? The mk1 had dodgy dashpods for instance.


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

I've seen a thread from yesterday (oops), covering this subject. 5 years for belt, 4 years for haldex, look out for saggy leather, faulty brake light, window regulators.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

rory182 said:


> I've seen a thread from yesterday (oops), covering this subject. 5 years for belt, 4 years for haldex, look out for saggy leather, faulty brake light, window regulators.
> 
> The main one is the belt. :wink:


----------



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

This is a great thread thanks..I'm picking up my 2014 reg audi tt next week..it has a full service history at every manufacturer recommended service interval and its only 1 month out of warranty now am told. 
I take it from looking at this thread the cambelt would be due a change 2019..so i wouldn't need to worry about that right?
The saggy leather, window regularator and braking light fault..how do you diagnose/see thos? when I test drove the car i didnt notice a braking light or window noise..but is there any other signs? The dealer will only give 3 months 3000 mile further warranty so wanted to check as I'm only going to be taking out a RAC Parts/labour warranty on the car after that..


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

audilover88 said:


> This is a great thread thanks..I'm picking up my 2014 reg audi tt next week..it has a full service history at every manufacturer recommended service interval and its only 1 month out of warranty now am told.
> I take it from looking at this thread the cambelt would be due a change 2019..so i wouldn't need to worry about that right?
> The saggy leather, window regularator and braking light fault..how do you diagnose/see thos? when I test drove the car i didnt notice a braking light or window noise..but is there any other signs? The dealer will only give 3 months 3000 mile further warranty so wanted to check as I'm only going to be taking out a RAC Parts/labour warranty on the car after that..


Saggy leather is a visible trait, check out the sticky at the top of this forum.
The window regs tend to become noisy before they go ...or they simply go, just check for any irregular noises when you flick the windows up and down. Again, check out the sticky at the top of this forum.

The timing chain in your case is due at 100,000 miles iirc.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,
Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights & *nowhere as nice looking as the MK1. * 
Cam Belt is 75K miles or 5 years whichever comes first.
Hoggy.


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Hoggy, helpful as always much appreciated.

I viewed and test drove the TTS today, for anyone looking for one this is the one at just under £12k, black, 48k miles at Arnold Clark Shield Road in Glasgow.

It wasn't for me, drove fine, but as always the black paint was a let down on a second hand car, some lacquer peel around the drivers side front foglight, drivers seat bolster pretty worn, high level brake light had some leds out, no obvious evidence of timing belt being changed but it did have a full audi dealer service history.

Spec was pretty much a basic TTS, very basic headunit, no phone prep or Bluetooth, the multifunctional wheel had no functions from what I could find.

I have photos of the service manual with build codes and service history if anyone wants a nosey before heading to the dealer (longshot).

Cheers, Rory


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

rory182 said:


> Thanks Hoggy, helpful as always much appreciated.
> 
> I viewed and test drove the TTS today, for anyone looking for one this is the one at just under £12k, black, 48k miles at Arnold Clark Shield Road in Glasgow.
> 
> ...


If you're a cash buyer there's some nice cars out there Rory.


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

Roller Skate said:


> rory182 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Hoggy, helpful as always much appreciated.
> ...


That's the problem, today I wasn't a cash buyer. I was considering part ex the Scirocco as it has a faulty clutch release bearing so will be difficult to sell privately. I'll just replace the clutch and bearing I think so I have the option to sell privately down the line. It helped make my mind up re. that. I'd love a TTS but it'll just have to wait.


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Love my TTS, I have and prefer the face lift model though. :-D


----------



## Aaronuk (May 22, 2017)

Hi! I was heading up to look at this car on Sunday when they called me back, saying that they are no longer retailing the car. And said that it may cost to much for them to carry out the work it needed?

Looks we dodged a lemon!

I am also looking for a TTS cash buyer with a £12,000 budget! I hope I can find a nice one


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

Aaronuk said:


> Hi! I was heading up to look at this car on Sunday when they called me back, saying that they are no longer retailing the car. And said that it may cost to much for them to carry out the work it needed?
> 
> Looks we dodged a lemon!
> 
> I am also looking for a TTS cash buyer with a £12,000 budget! I hope I can find a nice one


I don't think it would take much to put them off retailing anything as they sell everything at bottom dollar at that branch. It wasn't a tidy example by any means and had a pretty poor spec, outside of the tts mechanicals, no cam belt evidence and had a flat battery when I arrived blamed on the lights being left on but that may have been a ploy to cover an alternator fault. Previous owner had traded it for an RS4 allegedly and driven up from Newcastle to do the swap.

Glad you didn't get stung, good luck with the search.


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

rory182 said:


> Aaronuk said:
> 
> 
> > and had a pretty poor spec


Slightly naive question but what makes a good TTS spec? I've been unable to locate a pre facelift and facelift brochure so I'm struggling to piece together what options were available.


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

The face-lift version gets nicer fog light surrounds, nicer horizontal front grill and leather seats embossed with tts. Auto lights and dimming mirrors are great, cruise control is ok, bose isn't worth having and rnse you'll probably swap for an aftermarket headset anyway. Bluetooth is for calls only so not really worth having.


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

ldhxvs said:


> The face-lift version gets nicer fog light surrounds, nicer horizontal front grill and leather seats embossed with tts. Auto lights and dimming mirrors are great, cruise control is ok, bose isn't worth having and rnse you'll probably swap for an aftermarket headset anyway. Bluetooth is for calls only so not really worth having.


Nice one. Thanks for covering that off. I keep reading about saggy prefacelift seats.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

The facelift seats are thicker so they don't heat up as much when using the heated seats but the base doesn't get the same sag issue. The road tax is also cheaper on the facelift versions as well.

Auto lights/wipers are good, the auto lights also give you the coming home/leaving light feature. Auto dimming rear view and side mirrors are ok not great. Bose sounds good but the amp tends to break at one point. Folding mirrors was an option. Rns-e is good to look at but not up to date by any means, you can also get ami in the glovebox. Other options I can think off are cruise control, electric seats, high beam assist (rare) hill hold (better for s tronic box) Bluetooth is from a module so make sure any car you look at has it, don't assume it will have.

The TTS has a good spec as standard, full leather, extended leather, heated seats as standard.

Best cosmetic mods are a car with 19's and rear tints.


----------

